# What on top af AG SRP and AG EGP ??



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Detailing World!

Planing on giving my black audi a good polish one of the next weeks, I have AG SRP and AG EGP, but was thinking of applying AG High Def wax would that give any more shine? also can you use the AG Instant Show Shine after washes just to frishen up the shine??

regards michael


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

If you're putting a couple of coats of EGP on, then there really is no need for anything else on top

It's a very good sealant that has good durability, a great shine to it too.

HTH


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the answer!

So the High Def was from AG will not give any more shine to the paint?
When i polished it last summer, it looked like some of the "shine" went away after a coulpe of washes, and was wondering how to keep that "freshly polished look"?
whish is where the AG High Def wax or Instant show shine came to my mind??

regards michael


----------



## Beas (Dec 30, 2008)

I used EGP and HD wax when i detailed my Gf mums mini, that was black. After i EGPed it i applied HD wax on just the bonnet and buffed it off to compair it to the rest of the car and found a huge difference looked alot glossyer to me. I used it on my racing blue 182 today to same effect. Good stuff imo.:thumb: You can top it up after washes with AG Aqua Wax


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

If I was you, even though I dont have any myself, I'd top it off with some Swissvax Onyx, hear good reviews about that stuff especially on black. £40

Or if you're looking to restore a bit of gloss every now and then, look to some QD"s i.e. Finish Kare 425, Clearkote Quickshine etc


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> Hi, thanks for the answer!
> 
> So the High Def was from AG will not give any more shine to the paint?
> When i polished it last summer, it looked like some of the "shine" went away after a coulpe of washes, and was wondering how to keep that "freshly polished look"?
> ...


What was you washing the car with?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Beas said:


> I used EGP and HD wax when i detailed my Gf mums mini, that was black. After i EGPed it i applied HD wax on just the bonnet and buffed it off to compair it to the rest of the car and found a huge difference looked alot glossyer to me. I used it on my racing blue 182 today to same effect. Good stuff imo.:thumb: You can top it up after washes with AG Aqua Wax












All the products mentioned, you can rest assured you don't need to top up HD with anything :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Yes the HDwax will give a lot to the look over EGP. As a sealant type product EGP can seem a bit sterile. IMO HDwax is a very underrated product especially at it's price point.


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Thanks for the answers, regarding the shampoo im using AG bodywork shampoo, and wipe the water off with the "skin" from AG?
but can anyone explain the idea of using EGP, if you just gonna put HD Wax on top??

regards michael


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> Hi everyone!
> Thanks for the answers, regarding the shampoo im using AG bodywork shampoo, and wipe the water off with the "skin" from AG?
> but can anyone explain the idea of using EGP, if you just gonna put HD Wax on top??
> 
> regards michael


You don't have to use EGP, EGP is a hard wax (some call it sealant) it lasts a long time on it's own, however due to the longer curing time, it is not as straightforward to apply.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above, EGP is good but for the application reasons alone I tend to not bother with and just top with a nice wax after SRP :thumb:


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

So understanding this right (new to detaling) EGP and Hard Wax is doing the same? (sealant on top of SRP??)
so it is either EGP OR Hard wax?

regards michael


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> So understanding this right (new to detaling) EGP and Hard Wax is doing the same? (sealant on top of SRP??)
> so it is either EGP OR Hard wax?
> 
> regards michael


Yes , polish to a shine (SRP or similar) then seal to protect (AG HD, EGP etc ) :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I've done SRP/EGP/HDW previously on mine but its a bit belt and braces, I could quite easily skip the EGP.

Aqua Wax is good after each wash though, thats what I do.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ryand said:


> I've done SRP/EGP/HDW previously on mine but its a bit belt and braces, I could quite easily skip the EGP.
> 
> Aqua Wax is good after each wash though, thats what I do.


Yes there is an array of possiblities, I just don't see the point of AW after every or any wash really, but I suppose it depends on the shampoo you are using


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Avanti!

think im finally getting it 
But if i have alot of spear time and applyed the EGP (with one days curing time)
would applying AG HD ruin anything or give a better look? just if its worth the hassel?

regards michael


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> Thanks Avanti!
> 
> think im finally getting it
> But if i have alot of spear time and applyed the EGP (with one days curing time)
> ...


I have applied AG EGP to this car










my own car at this time, has no EGP (never has done) but has AG HD

a long time before this wash and dry










The Jag belongs to a colleague and I have seen it in the car park and it is still looking fab a long long time afterwards :thumb:


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

So according to you, EGP will protect longest, but the HD wax looks better ?
its a bit difficult to see on the picture which one have the most shine..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> So according to you, EGP will protect longest, but the HD wax looks better ?
> its a bit difficult to see on the picture which one have the most shine..


EGP will last a long time but so does AG HD, the HD wax wasn't available at the time of doing the Jag, both products do a fine job and leave no concern over durability or appearance, for some the decider will be the initial outlay, £9 for EGP vs £20-£40 for AG HD. If you are going to consider applying both, then it may even be worth stepping 'up' on a wax instead for the same budget, Raceglaze signature 42 is very good and RG 55 has had rave reviews on here, if budget is tighter then also consider 3M show shine

which has been applied to these two cars










PS I can only comment on products I have actually used, many other here will be able to suggest other waxes :thumb:


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, will try to look into which wax/protection will give me the best result, but since i already have AG SRP and EGP it need ti be able to combine with those.

regards michael


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> Thanks, will try to look into which wax/protection will give me the best result, but since i already have AG SRP and EGP it need ti be able to combine with those.
> 
> regards michael


You won't be dissapointed with what you already have, and realistically, you will spend a lot more to achieve little improvement if truth be said.


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

ok lets say i just give the car a good polish with the SRP and top up with a coulpe of layers of EGP. Is there a "quick" wax i can use after washing the car that just will it a good shine without ruin the EGP layers?

regards michael


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> ok lets say i just give the car a good polish with the SRP and top up with a coulpe of layers of EGP. Is there a "quick" wax i can use after washing the car that just will it a good shine without ruin the EGP layers?
> 
> regards michael


heh heh , in my experience (OMMV) there is no need for a quick wax/detailer after a wash, however some do like to do so.
Yes indeed you could use AG AW, however from my calculations there is about 7 or 8 applications per bottle which works out quite expensive compared to 'conventional' waxes, if you hunt around AG HD can be had for a bargain price, or you could have a look at somewhere like cleanyourcar who offer a range of waxes to meet varying budgets £20 on the right tub of wax should see you happy though :thumb:


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

Think it is because the water where i live in Denmark contains alot of "chalk/scale" and that is why the paint quick starts to look dull, and i am looking for a quick way to freshen up the look

regards michael


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> Think it is because the water where i live in Denmark contains alot of "chalk/scale" and that is why the paint quick starts to look dull, and i am looking for a quick way to freshen up the look
> 
> regards michael


Which shampoo are you using?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I find Zaino Z8 or Dodo Red Mist great for easy application top ups.


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Which shampoo are you using?


Im using the body shampoo from Autoglym and the "skin" to wipe of the water.,

regards michael


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

I would say from personal experiance that after you've used AG SRP and then EGP ontop of that you dont need to bother with anything else to top the EGP off.

At best as said polish with AG SRP to what you feel is a great shine on the car, and then i find one application of EGP is more than enough, especially with the 30-60min curing time.

Cant say i've used AG HD wax but i'm hearing more good comments on it than i am bad ones.

on a cost effective note if money is tight then stick to AG SRP then EGP after

If money is'nt particularly an issue then AG SRP then AG HD wax.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mio said:


> Im using the body shampoo from Autoglym and the "skin" to wipe of the water.,
> 
> regards michael


You maybe using too much shampoo solution or not rinsing off well, although it is cheaper end of the market it is a damn good shampoo, I use the AG pressure wash of late and just purchased another 5litres, but have the BSC too :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

no harm in SRP/EGP/HDW though I guess. Depends what you want,time, budget etc too though.


----------



## mio (Jan 22, 2009)

ryand said:


> no harm in SRP/EGP/HDW though I guess. Depends what you want,time, budget etc too though.


Have you tryed this combo? and does the extra layer of HD wax on top of EGP do anything to the finish??

regards michael


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

mio said:


> Have you tryed this combo? and does the extra layer of HD wax on top of EGP do anything to the finish??
> 
> regards michael


yeah i have and think its good, although now I am using AG UDS I will only put HDW on top as EGP does not bond to UDS very well (too oily).

I had the products so did all three but if you only have SRP & EGP that should be fine.


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone Tried SRP / PB WD/BH / HDW 

Im just playing about with different sealants and waxes on thin paints and didnt know if they were compatible?


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

I do SRP / EGP / Colli 476s. The SRP is the polish to get the surface perfect, the EGP seals it in, and the 476s is just an extra layer of protection with better beading. If it needs a top-up (fixing stone chips, removing bird etching etc) and I'm in a hurry, I'd skip the EGP step.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Troon said:


> I do SRP / EGP / Colli 476s. The SRP is the polish to get the surface perfect, the EGP seals it in, and the 476s is just an extra layer of protection with better beading. If it needs a top-up (fixing stone chips, removing bird etching etc) and I'm in a hurry, I'd skip the EGP step.


Similar process as above but use 915 instead of 476, love the beading.


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Sound's daft but i use the srp then uds then egp then poorboys nattys?? Am i just wasting my time or is it just building up the step's?? Thank's.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

diesel_dog said:


> Sound's daft but i use the srp then uds then egp then poorboys nattys?? Am i just wasting my time or is it just building up the step's?? Thank's.


its a waste of time as egp does not not bond to uds as uds is too oily. best do uds + wax or srp/egp/wax

hth


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

diesel_dog said:


> Sound's daft but i use the srp then uds then egp then poorboys nattys?? Am i just wasting my time or is it just building up the step's?? Thank's.


Thats a bit daft to be honest.

Youd be far better using SRP then EGP OR UDS, topping either with a wax if you wish. EGP is designed to bond with SRP, and by putting UDS in between you'll interfere with this.

The UDS is meant to be a polish (like SRP) but with a longer lasting sealant. And so is a single step alternative for the SRP/EGP combo.


----------

